#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Maths Resources & Related Discussions >  >  Futoshiki Puzzle Book

## Manoj

Futoshiki is a Japanese game of inequality, where greater than and less than signs are the main clues. Like Sudoku, each digit must appear once in every single row and column. So with a 4x4 puzzle, each row and column will contain the digits 1,2,3 and 4.

Whilst the smaller puzzles are easy, larger ones will be a real test of your deductive powers.







  Similar Threads: provide the pdf of c puzzle book c puzzle book................To test your c concepts The C Puzzle Book Puzzle to puzzle you book pdf Free Download Physics Puzzle Book

----------

